# Incident Response to Terrorist Bombing Awareness Course - FREE



## JMody

*Incident Response to Terrorist Bombing Awareness Course*
DHS No Cost Training 0.4 CEUs
This is an awareness level course AWR-130 sponsored by DHS/New Mexico Tech EMRTC. You will receive course material, a resource disk, and .4 CEUS.
The course has classroom presentations and a table top exercise designed to familiarize participants with commercial and military explosives, improvised explosive/incendiary devices, and appropriate response procedures at the awareness level.
To enhance the table top exercise jurisdictions should bring a site specific information packet; floor plans of a designated target, existing plans, standing operating procedures, and current risk assessment. This information will only be shared with jurisdictional partners. A standard table top exercise is available for those that do not have the listed material.
Date: 30 November 2010 from 0930 to 1500 hours
Location: Bedford VAMC, Bldg 80, 200 Springs Road, Bedford, MA 01730
Registration: Contact Peter Coffey, 781-687-3087 or [email protected] by 17 November 2010​


----------



## Guest

EXCELLENT training


----------



## USM C-2

Yup. Went to their on-site in Socorro this past summer. Well worth your time and effort. All expenses paid, plus stuff blows up. One of the more interesting training classes you will ever attend, and the cadre is top-notch.


----------



## Hush

Submitted a request to attend, pending approval. Anyone else going?


----------



## USM C-2

They run like 3 classes a week, 48 weeks a year. Lots of opportunities.


----------



## Hush

Approved and IN, can't pass up free training 10 minutes away!


----------



## Bloodhound

Just applied.


----------



## Deuce

USM C-4 said:


> plus stuff blows up.


Hell ya I'm in...


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> Hell ya I'm in...


Bro......... You have to attend the class in NM in order to blow ish up. Bring your own 'splosives.


----------



## Deuce

SniperGAF said:


> Bro......... You have to attend the class in NM in order to blow ish up. Bring your own 'splosives.


You've never been around me after burritos y cervezas. I bring my own...


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> You've never been around me after burritos y cervezas. I bring my own...


Deuce have stinky bOOm bOOm


----------



## Hush

SniperGAF said:


> Bro......... You have to attend the class in NM in order to blow ish up. Bring your own 'splosives.


Duly noted, thanks for the tip!


----------



## CJIS

I took it in the Academy


----------



## tsunami

Hush said:


> Submitted a request to attend, pending approval. Anyone else going?


Just applied...


----------



## USM C-2

There are two different types of courses being discussed here. The one offered locally is the 4 hour awareness class. I've never been to it, but I hear it is a good class. Every public safety person should have it!

OTOH, if you can manage to get your boss to approve it, get your ass to the 32 hour instructor course. Everything is paid for, airfare and hotel upfront, rental car, meals, etc. reimbursed later. 

You will fly into Albuquerque Sun Port (yup, that's what they call it, and to be fair, it was sunny.) and drive an hour or so to Socorro, NM, the home of the New Mexico School of Mines and Technology. There are decent hotels, decent mexican restaurants, and a few places to drink within walking distance. The local cops are reportedly NOT impressed with out of town badges, seeing so many. Just sayin...

Each day the morning is spent showing you what will blow up later... first components, then actual commercial and home made explosives, then IEDs. Also included are best practices, analyses of past events and responses, etc.

There is a visceral difference between seeing something blow up on a screen in a conference room and driving miles into the mountains, seeing the explosives packed into whatever, getting under cover in the bunker, and feeling the ground shake when the shot goes off. 

These courses are free and open to anyone in an emergency response kind of job. All you need is a week of your time and the ability to convince your boss to let you go for some free training.


----------



## Irishpride

I'm in


----------



## Hush

See you guys at 0930, Ill bring Dunkins.


----------



## clancy-dawg

Did anyone get a certificate of completion or the promised CD from this course? I'm still waiting.


----------



## Hush

Good point, I think the contact guy was Peter Coffey. Im going to send out an email.


----------



## Irishpride

I got an email from him about a week ago regarding sending out the training certs but I don't know if it's made it to the station yet (been in in service all week)


----------



## Bloodhound

I haven't received anything.


----------



## tripledez82

I have have not as well, Peter said he would check on it.


----------



## Irishpride

Got the certificate today, no CD Rom though.


----------



## Bloodhound

Same here.


----------



## Irishpride

Anyone else thinking of going to the one week school in New Mexico? The way it sounds, a whole week of blowing shit up in the desert on the federal dime, can't go wrong wit that.


----------



## Hush

I know a couple of guys from town were talking about it, Ill find out how serious they are.


----------



## slainte

Irishpride said:


> Anyone else thinking of going to the one week school in New Mexico? The way it sounds, a whole week of blowing shit up in the desert on the federal dime, can't go wrong wit that.


I'm headed to the PRSBI class the first week of May. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lofu

I went in Jan with a few other guys from my place. If other commitments don't get in the way, everyone should go to this school. great experience and exposure.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

Still waiting on the cert


----------

